# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  Osler Institute Pathology Course 8 Cds 3.89GB

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*Osler Institute Pathology Course 8 Cds  3.89GB* 


Pathology Osler Course | AudioBook | 3.89GB

Our Live CD series, Each CD includes a full days lectures in MP3 format  suitable to load onto your MP3 player, listen to on your computer or MP3  capable CD player. The Osler Institute records each of its review  courses and then ****d on participant feedback compiles a set of  lectures including the top ranked speakers for each of the topics that  are covered in our review course.
CD 1  Systemic Pathology
CD 2  Systemic Pathology
CD 3  Systemic Pathology
CD 4  Cytopathology & Hematopathology
CD 5  Immunopathology & Blood Bank
CD 6  Microbiology
CD 7  Clinical Chemistry
CD 8  Notes

 http://rapidshare.com/files/34627071...emu.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34627003...emu.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34626992...emu.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34627028...emu.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34638926...emu.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34638918...emu.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34638969...emu.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34639273...emu.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640170...emu.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34639096...emu.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640368...emu.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640105...emu.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640136...emu.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640584...emu.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640127...emu.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640793...emu.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34639680...emu.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34639839...emu.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640063...emu.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640377...emu.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640531...emu.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640518...emu.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640006...emu.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640441...emu.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640004...emu.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34639690...emu.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34639911...emu.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640658...emu.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640303...emu.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640499...emu.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640022...emu.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640450...emu.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640314...emu.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640276...emu.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640254...emu.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34639780...emu.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640654...emu.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34639986...emu.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640106...emu.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/34640336...emu.part40.rar or


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BTE5N9YG
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=87A2NKP8
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IBS76EY6
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1U8V89M9
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4F10R34U
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DQVB62M9
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0R2XQ6WX
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2J65FXVQ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3KRJG4G5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6MZH0W7Q
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XAN9DPLO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RB7GGN5S
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V7JLSVR0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q38LX5CL
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CCTZIP69
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=282WL44A
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UH5XP1JX
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MSEQ1OCC
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NM6MF6O0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TJ031GMB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=37HZNPAA
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XNX23TFI
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3ZJAJQBV
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6FJTBI9R
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E1ZJ4UT4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VMYFXJA6

----------


## ahmad.y.t

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ed2005

thanks for this good job

----------

